# Toledo Bass fishing



## William Gajda (Jul 13, 2018)

I go to school at the university of toledo and Im wondering if there is any decent bass fishing in the toledo and surrounding area?


----------



## William Gajda (Jul 13, 2018)

I go to school at the university of toledo and im wondering if there is any decent bass fishing in the surrounding area?


----------



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

Delta 2 holds some good fish they can be tricky but there there. Also being that close to the lake you can hit the break walls and piers early in the morning for some decent fish hope this is helpful Fish On!! !!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Some of the best smallmouth fishing in the world right there in Lake Erie! Great largemouth fishing too!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Wade the Maumee for smallmouth.


----------

